# Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??



## merlin99 (12. März 2006)

Moin,

suche ein Abtropfgitter bzw. Sieb um die Filets nach dem Waschen abtropfen zu lassen. In der Vergangenheit hatten wir ein Gitter aus einem Eimer verwendet. Dies war sehr klein und großmaschig. 
Ich suche ein Gitter/Sieb welches aus VA ist, ca. 50x50cm und nicht zu schwer. 
Ich habe schon diverse Baumärkte abgeklappert, aber ohne Erfolg. 

Grillroste sind meist nur vercromt und bei der Grundfläche zu schwer. 

Hat jemand noch Tipps was ich als Abtropfmöglichkeit verwenden oder zweckentfemden kann?

Danke und Gruß Roland


----------



## muddyliz (12. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Schau doch mal bei Ebay rein, da findest du z.B. so was: http://cgi.ebay.de/Pralinen-Abtropf...511293614QQcategoryZ45712QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HD4ever (12. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

ich hab mir eins aus Plastik gebastelt ....
hab sonen Brotkorb vom Bäcker genommen - unten den Boden passend ausgeschnitten und als Abtropfgitter in meine Fischwanne gelegt.
Liegen zwar im Boot dann die ganzen Schuppenträger drauf, aber mit Filets sollte es eigendlich auch gehen ... |rolleyes


----------



## gismowolf (12. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Hallo merlin99!
In metallverarbeitenden Betrieben bleiben immer Rest-bzw.Abfallstücke von 
Lochblechen übrig.Aus solchen habe ich mir von einem Mitarbeiter zwei ineinander stapelbare Lochblechkasetten kanten und an den Ecken verschweißen lassen.Die sind zwar etwas schwerer als Kunststoffgitter,aber unendlich haltbar!Und gekostet hat`s ein paar Forellen!!Zum Transport kann man 
darin Filetiermesser oder besonders schützenswertes Zubehör sicher verstauen!


----------



## fiskes (12. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

ich habe einfach ein Gitter aus dem Backofen genommen


----------



## Loup de mer (12. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*



			
				fiskes schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe einfach ein Gitter aus dem Backofen genommen


 
dto. - und quer über das Spülbecken gelegt #6 !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Phoenix-mk (13. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

habe mir ausm baumarkt einfach ein bisschen Maschendraht (Karnickelzaun oder wie man das nennt) gekauft und dann den Maschendraht auf ein holzgestell getackert!

Punkt 1: kostet 2-3 euronen
Punkt 2: hält einige jahre 
Punkt 3: bisschen basteln und das teil ist zerlegbar (wie meins) also platzsparend #6


----------



## kv2408 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Servus,

wieso lasst ihr Eure Filets eigendlich abtropfen?
Ich gefriere diese immer nach dem abwaschen ein.;+


----------



## Richi05 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Hallo KV2401 

abtropfen um Gewicht zu sparen - ! auch trockene Fische lassen sich besser in den Gefrierbeutel legen -  bei nassen Gefriebbeutel ( machen sie mit Isolierband zu) klebt Ioslierband nicht - die Leute wo die Beutel einschweisen - brauchen sie auch trocken. 

Auch Gefrierbrandgefahr !

Petri Richard


----------



## Lurchi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

@ Richard

Gefrierbrand ensteht wenn zu viel Sauerstoff ans Filet kommt und durch die trockene Kälte des Eisfaches die Feuchtigkeit entzogen wird, deswegen tauchen viele die schockgefrosteten Filets nochmals kurz in kaltes Wasser um nen leichten Eisüberzug zu erzeugen der die Filets davor schützt ! Ist ja wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt auch logisch -> wozu dann Gefriertüten !  

MfG Lurchi


----------



## uwe103 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

@gismowolf

könntest Du bitte mal die Maße Deiner beiden Kasetten nennen (Grundmaß und Höhe der Seiten)? Habe hier auch so einen Betrieb, wo ein Bekannter arbeitet. Der könnte mir auch mal einen "günstigen" Gefallen tun


----------



## gismowolf (18. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Servus Uwe!
Mach ich gerne!Werde Naturmaß nehmen und und Dir "hier" Bescheid geben!!
Außenmaß der größeren Tasse: 430 x 320 x 75 mm
Die innere Tasse ist jeweils um ca.5mm kleiner.


----------



## dorschiie (18. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

verstehe das hier jetzt auch nicht.
wofür brauch ihr die gitter?
könnt ihr mich mal aufklären?


----------



## Lurchi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Da ja das Filetieren keine so saubere Sache ist (Blut etc.) werden die Filets ja nochmal abgespült . Und dazu und zum Abtropfen des Schmuddelwassers eignet sich so ein Gitter schon . Ist aber kein MUSS, kurz abschütteln wenn man es aus der letzten "Spülung" genommen hat reicht völlig !


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (19. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Filets immer mit salzwasser spülen, sonst leidet die qualität!
es gibt so ca 1m lange, schmale plastiksiebe. da stellen wohl die maler ihre farbpötte drauf ab. passt gut mit ins rutenfutteral. die können nicht teuer sein, denke ich...|kopfkrat 
gruß robert#h


----------



## Blenni (19. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Drahtsetzkescher gehen auch gut, ich weiß aber nicht, ob es die noch irgendwo gibt.
Gruß Blenni


----------



## uwe103 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

@gismowolf

super Fotos #6  danke.

Werde sie mir mal ausdrucken und zu meinem Metallhändler fahren. Der hat eigentlich immer eine Menge Abfall rumliegen.

Nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## gismowolf (21. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

War mir ein Vergnügen!#6


----------



## ostfriesengerd (21. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Betr.:Abtropfgitter
Habe mir zwei rechteckige Putzeimer gekauft. In den einen in den Boden und in die Seiten ca. 10 cm hoch mit einem Holzbohrer 5mm Löcher gebohrt. Unter den Eimer zwei 4 cm Leisten geklebt. In diesem durchlöcherten Eimer kann man seine Filets draussen auf dem Fjord prima aussenbords im Salzwasser spülen. Dann aussenbords abtropfen lassen und in den anderen Eimer stellen. Dort kann dann alles noch nachlecken, da der Locheimer ja durch die Leisten etwas höher steht. Geht prima.


----------



## uwe103 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

@Ostfriesengerd

super Tip Gerd, das werde ich bestimmt für die Ostseeausfahrten auch mal nachbasteln.

P.S. ubrigens, gibts die Hümmling-Kaserne in Werlte noch?


----------



## ostfriesengerd (21. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Hallo! Nein. Die Kaserne ist aufgelöst. Wird Industriegebiet


----------



## sadako (21. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Ich habe mir dafür einen engmaschigen Fahrradkorb für ca. 6€ zugelegt. Weil sich am Boden des Körbchens noch die beiden Aufhängungen für die eigentliche Befestigung an einen Radgepäckträger befinden, steht der Korb also auch nicht unmittelbar auf dem Boden und die Filets können so wunderbar abtropfen. Außerdem hat der Korb auch noch einen Hänkel, was das Ganze zusätzlich sehr transportabel macht. Eine günstige, komfortable und auch zweckmäßige Lösung, wie ich finde #6 

LG, sadako


----------



## Urmeli (22. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Hallo,

Habe auch einige Zeit gesucht und getüfftelt bis ich solche Abtropfgitter hatte.
Ich Habe  folgendes gemacht: Habe 2 grosse rechteckige Putzeimer auf dem boot zum aufbewahren der Fische nach dem Fang. Darin habe ich mir 2 Lochgitterbleche zurechtschneiden lassen und an denen 4 Füsse von etwa 2cm höhe angeschweisst. Wichtig ist dass das Material aus *Nirostahl *ist und auch die schweissnähte. Rost an den Filets wäre sicherlich nicht das Beste. Klappt wunderbar kann man herausnehmen um zu reinigen und einfach wieder in den Eimer legen und die Fische drauf, schwimmen dann nicht im eigenen Saft.

Zum Filetieren habe ich mir im Fachmarkt für Küche und Köche Plastikschalen gekauft, gibt es in verschiedenen Grössen mit einem herausnehmbaren Plastikgitter für den Boden. Ist sehr leicht sauber zu halten und die Filets können sauber abtropfen.

eine andere Methode ist: man bastelt sich einen Holzrahmen aus Fichte oder anderem Holz und bespannt den rahmen mit einem plastifiziertem engmaschigem Draht. Ist super zum Abtropfen der Filets. 

Auf dem boot wird von uns auch oft der Dorschsack benutzt. Die Fische auf dem Boot ausnehmen, in den Dorschsack (aus starkem groben Nylon gewebt)stecken, verschnüren, im Salzwasser kräftig spülen und hängt ihn an die Rehling ausserbords. Fische können dann während der Rückfahrt abtropfen und der abtropfsud  befindet sich nicht im Boot.


Bis der tage

Urmeli  #6


----------



## uwe103 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*



			
				ostfriesengerd schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Nein. Die Kaserne ist aufgelöst. Wird Industriegebiet



Schade, wollte eigentlich immer mal wieder nachsehen, was dort jetzt ist und ob das KRONE-Werk noch nebenan ist.


----------



## C.K. (22. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Zur Frage warum abtropfen:
Ich habe ein Gerät welches die Filets mit Unterdruck einschweißt. Da sollte aber kein Wasser in den Ansaugtrakt gelangen, daher lasse ich die gut abtropfen.

Ich nehme immer alte Zwiebelsäcke dafür. Sind billig und müssen sowieso in den Abfall. Spüle sie allerdings vor den Gebrauch durch.


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Gude,

es gibt so einen fertigen, rechteckigen Eimer mit Gitter von Zebco #h


----------



## C.K. (22. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

..der sich bei Kälte und schwerer See in tausend kleine blaue Plastikstücke verwandeln kann.


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> ..der sich bei Kälte und schwerer See in tausend kleine blaue Plastikstücke verwandeln kann.


...schreib das mal an Zebco #h


----------



## uwe103 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> ..der sich bei Kälte und schwerer See in tausend kleine blaue Plastikstücke verwandeln kann.



|muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  ...|good:


----------



## C.K. (23. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*



> ..schreib das mal an Zebco



Das glaube ich, brauche ich nicht zu machen. Mein Eimer sowie der von zwei Kollegen ist bei einen solchen Wetter zerschellt ( gar nicht mal mit Wucht, er reichte wenn der Kutter rollte und die Eimer gegen die Stahlrehling rutschten). 
Somit war das kein Einzelfall und dürfte den Hersteller bekannt sein, da die Sachen reklamiert wurden. 
Das Plastik ist/war bei Kälte einfach zu spröde. 
Ich selbst habe keinen neuen genommen, da der Weg des neuen der gleiche wie beim alten gewesen wäre.

Da ja Zebco bei uns an Board ist, vieleicht bekommen wir ja eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (23. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Hallo! Ich habe heute zufällig in einem Katalog der Werbefirma Schneider ein Abtropfsieb für das Spülbecken aus Niro entdeckt. Verstellbar in der Länge von 36-55 cm, Breite 25cm und hoch nur 11cm


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Nimm doch einfach eine alte Fischkist, die hat schon Löcher. Wohnst Du weit weg von der Küst, dann schau mal bei Supermärkten nach, die haben flache Kästen aus Kunststoff für Obst und Gemüse.
Man kann auch einfach einen alten Fahrradkorb nehmen, der hat sogar einen Henkel. Gibt´s auf dem Sperrmüll oder auf dem Flohmarkt für´n Appel und´n Ei. Zur Not einfach nochmal mit einem Küchentuch abtupfen, aber ich finde nicht das die Filets stauben müssen bevor man sie einfriert!!!


----------



## ostfriesengerd (25. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Habe beim Aufräumen auf dem Boden einen uralten Einkauskorb aus Platik gefunden. Geht mit nachNorge zum Filetspülen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Habe erst vor 2 Wochen bei den Marktschreiern einen ähnlichen Korb beim Obst mitbekommen. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, was ich damit machen kann! Meiner sieht sogar breiter aus als der von Ostfriesengerd. Und für umsonst dabei, habe ich jetzt eine gute Verwendung für den Korb.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (25. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Habe mir gerade so einen Eimer von Zebco gekauft. Heute eine mail deswegen an Zebco wegen des Zersplitterns geschickt. Mal sehen, was die antworten. Das Drahtgitter sieht auch nicht nach rostfrei aus.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (25. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

an Uwe103: Krone besteht da noch in Werlte, wird immer grösser. Gruss Gerd


----------



## ostfriesengerd (27. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Eimer Zebco:
Habe soeben wörtlich folgende Antwort von Zebco, Herrn Masuch , erhalten:
Das Abtropfgitter ist natürlich seewasserfest. Mir ist bis jetzt nicht bekannt, daß es bei den Eimern Probleme bei Kälte gibt. Es kann sicherlich vorkommen, dass Eimer durch Stosseinwirkung splittern, aber das läßt sich nicht zu 100% vermeiden.


----------



## C.K. (27. März 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Dann müssen wir uns drei KOMPLETT zerstörte Eimer wohl eingebildet haben!


----------



## ostfriesengerd (3. April 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Abtropfsieb! Das in obiger Antwort gezeigte Spülbeckenabtropfsieb aus Edelstahl gibt es jetzt bei Schlecker für Euro 5,99. Guten Abtropf und Petri Gerd


----------



## ostfriesengerd (12. April 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Habe in einem Restaurant einen Korb (hatten die Backwaren drin bekommen) abgestaubt. 2 Latten als Füsse drunter gescjraubt. Passt 100% in meine Fischkiste an Bord


----------



## charly151 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

Ich benutze zum abtropfen ein sauberes Senknetz aufm Kutter.
Kannste überall anhängen und nimmt keinen platz weg 
Gruß Charly #h


----------



## Platte (12. April 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*



			
				ostfriesengerd schrieb:
			
		

> Eimer Zebco:
> Habe soeben wörtlich folgende Antwort von Zebco, Herrn Masuch , erhalten:
> Das Abtropfgitter ist natürlich seewasserfest. Mir ist bis jetzt nicht bekannt, daß es bei den Eimern Probleme bei Kälte gibt. Es kann sicherlich vorkommen, dass Eimer durch Stosseinwirkung splittern, aber das läßt sich nicht zu 100% vermeiden.


 

Die Antwort ist toll|bla: . Wieviel Eimer soll ich aufzählen die meine Kollegen und ich schon kaputtbekommen haben???? Am anfälligsten sind die Deckel. Fällt er dir vom Eimer brechen die Kanten bei Kälte. Habe auch noch den alten überteuerten Dega Eimer gekauft der schon das 5 Jahr Tip Top hält. habe Deckel sogar auf garntie Neu erhalten wieso soll dann das Thema nicht bekannt sein?


----------



## ostfriesengerd (12. April 2006)

*AW: Abtropfgitter für Filet´s??*

an charli 51: Hallo! Diese Gitterkiste ist 80x40 cm und liegt in meiner Fischkiste, wo die gefangenen ,gekehlen Fische reinkommen. Liegen dann nicht so in der Suppe. Ist nicht für Filets. Gruss und frohe Ostern. Gerd


----------

